# Tip Box



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone use them?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

that's next level begging in my opinion, I'm not at that level yet

#cringe


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> Anyone use them?


Theres a really cool video of a
hot young girl pilfering one somewhere.
She just reached into it grabbed a bunch of cash and hopped out of the car.
Keep that in mind. LOL


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> that's next level begging in my opinion, I'm not at that level yet


I started doing UberEats as well. All but two trips have tipped me. Now imagine the riders doing the same....I have recently put the signs in car, but not sure about the success of it.



> Theres a really cool video of a
> hot young girl pilfering one somewhere.
> She just reached into it grabbed a bunch of cash and hopped out of the car.
> Keep that in mind. LOL


I was looking at some of the ones you secure to your car and has a lock on them. I did see that video though. Epic.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Just do it and ignore the naysayers.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Curious, does a waiter or waitress leave a tip jar on the table when he/she brings you the bill ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Negg said:


> Curious, does a waiter or waitress leave a tip jar on the table when he/she brings you the bill ?


Kinda... there's usually a place on the receipt to add a tip.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Negg said:


> Curious, does a waiter or waitress leave a tip jar on the table when he/she brings you the bill ?


Yes they do. Ever see a check of late? Suggested tip, 15%, 18%, 20%. Barista, Dunkin Donuts, etc. They all have signs, suggestions, or flat out tip jars.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm sure some people do. Me, not so much. I still get tipped on 70-80% of the time, on average.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'm sure some people do. Me, not so much. I still get tipped on 70-80% of the time, on average.


Seriously? On Uber or Lyft? Those are unheard of numbers, according to economists who have researched this and drivers who have shared their numbers. I mean sure I'll have a single day where 75% of people tip, but not a whole week or month. Are people that well-mannered in Texas?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> Yes they do. Ever see a check of late? Suggested tip, 15%, 18%, 20%. Barista, Dunkin Donuts, etc. They all have signs, suggestions, or flat out tip jars.


 So you mean like the option on the app that is there already ? My god 
Oh well, you tried



SuzeCB said:


> Kinda... there's usually a place on the receipt to add a tip.


Like I told the other person that said the same thing. The rider gets a receipt where they can add a tip just like the bill you get. It I've never seen a tip box put on the table. 
Damn


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Place a large tip mug in your center console with a few visible ones and fives in it. Don’t use a sign.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Seriously? On Uber or Lyft? Those are unheard of numbers, according to economists who have researched this and drivers who have shared their numbers. I mean sure I'll have a single day where 75% of people tip, but not a whole week or month. Are people that well-mannered in Texas?


He gets 70-80% and I get 7 - 8% if I'm lucky
#lifeisntfair


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Negg said:


> So you mean like the option on the app that is there already ? My god
> Oh well, you tried
> 
> 
> ...


You've seen them on counters, though, car washes, ice cream shops, etc.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I don’t.

But I’ve read here before that people have had success with them. If you live near a seasonal resort area where boomers hang out It’ll probably work especially well.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Every time I see your posts I stare at your teeth ?


@mch is that actually you in the photo? Thought it was someone else


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Every time I see your posts I stare at your teeth ?


I always think of Domenik Hassek when I see yours



Clarity said:


> @mch is that actually you in the photo? Thought it was someone else


Ha! I wish. It's 80s ozzy.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

gabesdaddee said:


> Anyone use them?


I use the cup holder which is between driver's seat and shotgun. Seed a few bills there. I think prominently placed tip jars are tacky, but done discreetly is alright.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> Anyone use them?


hard pass. embarrassing. begging. gaudy. Then again I find crinkled dollar bills in the seat pockets.,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

IN MY OPINION ONLY, and if it was ME!!!

If I was going to use a tip jar, I would buy one of those set ups on Amazon that light up and have a spot for mints, charging cords for various phones/tablets, and a place to put a sign you can make yourself, maybe tastefully adding a tip and 5* reminder.

Oh, wait! Those boxes are actually pricey! And so are mints. And let's not even start on charger cords and how many you should have...

F*** it. I'm driving an X, not a limo.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> IN MY OPINION ONLY, and if it was ME!!!
> 
> If I was going to use a tip jar, I would buy one of those set ups on Amazon that light up and have a spot for mints, charging cords for various phones/tablets, and a place to put a sign you can make yourself, maybe tastefully adding a tip and 5* reminder.
> 
> ...


? I deduct everything.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'm sure some people do. Me, not so much. I still get tipped on 70-80% of the time, on average.


I smell a troll.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I smell a troll.


I recently went 0 for 17 on tips......then a big one popped thru and it restored my faith in humanity


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Seriously? On Uber or Lyft? Those are unheard of numbers, according to economists who have researched this and drivers who have shared their numbers. I mean sure I'll have a single day where 75% of people tip, but not a whole week or month. Are people that well-mannered in Texas?


Yup. Mostly Lyft. Then again, I drive PT when ever I feel like, so it's not like I do 100+ rides a week as getting to those kind of numbers is impossible with that amount of rides. I do not work bar close or any of that shit, either. I pick and choose the times and rides carefully.



Elmo Burrito said:


> I smell a troll.


Of course you do. ? I'm getting paid billions by U/L to post awesome stories about them here. Yup. That's it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

mch said:


> I don't.
> 
> But I've read here before that people have had success with them. If you live near a seasonal resort area where boomers hang out It'll probably work especially well.


I drive in a resort area and I get better tips from the workers that work in the area then I do the visitors from out of town.

Between Lyft and Uber I average right around 60% of riders tipping. I do notice streaks of no tips and streaks of everyone tipping. It's strange. No real pattern except for the servers, cooks, and lower level workers. They routinely tip me every ride.

I have one guy I pick up in the projects and take to a grocery store one mile away for his job. Short trip but he tips me $5 in the app every ride. I'll gladly pick him up every time, and a big thanks to the drivers that cancel on him when they see he is at the projects or the grocery store every time.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I drive in a resort area and I get better tips from the workers that work in the area then I do the visitors from out of town.
> 
> Between Lyft and Uber I average right around 60% of riders tipping. I do notice streaks of no tips and streaks of everyone tipping. It's strange. No real pattern except for the servers, cooks, and lower level workers. They routinely tip me every ride.
> 
> I have one guy I pick up in the projects and take to a grocery store one mile away for his job. Short trip but he tips me $5 in the app every ride. I'll gladly pick him up every time, and a big thanks to the drivers that cancel on him when they see he is at the projects or the grocery store every time.


I drive in Philly mostly but drove at the Jersey shore a lot this summer. I didnt sit down and crunch any numbers but Im ballparking the tips down the shore were over double what I get back home.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

mch said:


> I drive in Philly mostly but drove at the Jersey shore a lot this summer. I didnt sit down and crunch any numbers but Im ballparking the tips down the shore were over double what I get back home.


I see big differences in tips, and quality of people in the different areas I drive. That is what makes it so hard for drivers to use 1 strategy, what works in one area may not in another area. I use different methods based on the different areas I am in.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV...the higher the surge...the lower the tips...pax have less money to tip with...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> Anyone use them?


Yeah they work great. Will double your tips, both in app and cash. Be sure and prestuff it with seed money as a subliminal message.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

gabesdaddee said:


> Anyone use them?


There is no rules against it. The same goes for those glossy "tips are appreciated" signs. Having a tip jar or box can be a safety concern. I have heard some horror stories where some deplorable people have actually stolen those tips.


----------



## hotair (Oct 29, 2019)

Nope I don't. I feel like if I put one then it is mandatory for them to offer..and I might end up getting low reviews.


----------

